# State Laws about shooting



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Does anyone know the actual state laws reguarding shooting on private land. Such as distance from dwellings, public right-a-ways, and such. I've searched the internet and found nothing but opinons from other forums. The only helpful web site had every other ordinance except the one I was looking for.


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

i do know your projectile can not leave your property, cross any public road/green way....


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

huntnflorida said:


> Does anyone know the actual state laws reguarding shooting on private land. Such as distance from dwellings, public right-a-ways, and such. I've searched the internet and found nothing but opinons from other forums. The only helpful web site had every other ordinance except the one I was looking for.



Make a discrete call to the Sheriff and the FWC. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

Florida doesn't define a distance that I know of it may have changed idk. But you can't shoot from or over any right of way,roadway,highway,over any occupied building,of over someone else's property without permission wether or not there is a building there.
Florida law prohibits counties & cities from regulating guns other than enforcing state and federal laws but that doesn't keep them from trying so if you neighbor calls they'll be ur your a$$ in a heartbeat trying to intimidate you and that's from personal experience(I shoot so much I think they got tired of comein to my house). As for what fwc has to say about the matter I don't know.

You may try asking Capt.Ron beermünder at www.IWillNotBeAVictim.com he may be you best source I've had a few questions in the past and he's been pretty good for answers


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I think I saw it on channel 3 news saying you had to own a minium of 3 acres of land before you could discharge a firearm on private property. This was sometime back when I saw this.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I've read there is no minimum on land.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

That might have been a county thing


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

So i have 14 acers on 399 in Navarree, can i shoot out there? I would have a burm, but i have a neighborhood on both sides of my property.


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

This what I got from Capt.Ron :f you live within city limits, you may only fire a gun in self defense. In the county, the bullet must not leave your property, or go over an occupied domicile, public access or road way. You can not have a "gun range" unless zoned. If your neighbors complain you will eventually be arrested unless you are willing to spend money on a great attorney. They can arrest you for anything


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

woods-n-water said:


> This what I got from Capt.Ron :f you live within city limits, you may only fire a gun in self defense. In the county, the bullet must not leave your property, or go over an occupied domicile, public access or road way. You can not have a "gun range" unless zoned. If your neighbors complain you will eventually be arrested unless you are willing to spend money on a great attorney. They can arrest you for anything


Nothing unreasonable about any of that stuff.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

I've been wondering the same thing so I looked also, but this is all I have found so far. These are only excerpts from the Codes and Statutes.


Escambia County, Florida, Code of Ordinances >> PART I - CODE OF ORDINANCES >> Chapter 72 - OFFENSES AND MISCELLANEOUS PROVISIONS >> ARTICLE II. - WEAPONS

*Sec. 72-51. - Discharge of firearms on, over, across county-maintained roads, etc., and open recreational areas.*

*(b) *It is hereby declared unlawful for any person to discharge a firearm from, over or across any paved or unpaved county-maintained road, highway or street, or right-of-way thereof, or any open recreational area. 

*(c) *No person shall knowingly discharge or cause to be discharged any firearm upon, across or within the unincorporated areas of Escambia County: 

*(1) *South of Old Gulf Beach Highway from the intersection of Blue Angel Parkway to 1,000 feet west of Landfall Subdivision; and

*(2) *Northwest of the intersection of Blue Angel Parkway and Lillian Highway to the Perdido Bay shoreline and west of Blue Angel Parkway generally encompassing Sections 25 and 24, Township 2 South and Range 31 West; and that part of Section 23, Township 2 South and Range 31 West which lies west of Blue Angel Parkway. 

_(Ord. No. 99-35, § 1(1-34-2), 7-15-99) _

http://library.municode.com/index.aspx?clientID=10700&stateID=9&statename=Florida


and…

*The 2010 Florida Statutes (including Special Session A)*

* **790.25 **Lawful ownership, possession, and use of firearms and other weapons.**—*

 (3) LAWFUL USES.—The provisions of ss. 790.053 and 790.06 do not apply in the following instances, and, despite such sections, it is lawful for the following persons to own, possess, and lawfully use firearms and other weapons, ammunition, and supplies for lawful purposes:

 (j) A person firing weapons for testing or target practice under safe conditions and in a safe place not prohibited by law or going to or from such place;

*http://archive.flsenate.gov/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&Search_String=&URL=0700-0799/0790/Sections/0790.25.html*


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the research guys.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i thought at one time in the county you could not discharge a firearm south of 9 mile rd, and later they extended it further north* i think.*


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

chevelle427 said:


> i thought at one time in the county you could not discharge a firearm south of 9 mile rd, and later they extended it further north* i think.*


 
Yeah, and it seems like I also remember something about you couldn't be within a 1,000 ft. of a structure or power line, in addition to all of that other stuff. 

Back in the 70's, we used to go to the clay pit over by Saufley Field and shoot all day long. Nobody ever bothered us or said anything, but I guess those days are long gone.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i remember them days we also shot were WALMART AND BLUE ANGEL IS AND THAT clay pit down from pine forest high school,, GOOD OLD DAYS FOR SURE


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Also, until the new law takes effect on Oct. 1st, 2011, you cannot shoot in any city municipality, or in any "declared" neighborhood within the county. However, some folks want to say 2 houses represent a neighborhood? 
"PinK", I believe you'll have to wait for the new law to take effect, which will allow you to shoot on that property, once it is safe, ie. your "berm". Also, the laws on shooting/discharging a firearm within the municipality of any Fl. city, will also be deleted, making it legal.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Also, until the new law takes effect on Oct. 1st, 2011, you cannot shoot in any city municipality, or in any "declared" neighborhood within the county. However, some folks want to say 2 houses represent a neighborhood?
> "PinK", I believe you'll have to wait for the new law to take effect, which will allow you to shoot on that property, once it is safe, ie. your "berm". Also, the laws on shooting/discharging a firearm within the municipality of any Fl. city, will also be deleted, making it legal.


*I can't wait till Oct, Pink's property is like 2 miles from me and as it sits now I have a 60 round trip to anywhere I can shoot so I hope he lets me shoot with him out there.*


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Also, until the new law takes effect on Oct. 1st, 2011, you cannot shoot in any city municipality, or in any "declared" neighborhood within the county. However, some folks want to say 2 houses represent a neighborhood?
> "PinK", I believe you'll have to wait for the new law to take effect, which will allow you to shoot on that property, once it is safe, ie. your "berm". Also, the laws on shooting/discharging a firearm within the municipality of any Fl. city, will also be deleted, making it legal.


 
I guess I've missed something, what new law are you refering to? Can you post a link?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Patoz said:


> I guess I've missed something, what new law are you refering to? Can you post a link?


 
Yes, you have been missing alot....... You can search the new laws which take effect on Oct. 1st. 2011 in Florida.....
But here's a small "taste" of what's about to happen.....
Even the Doctor in Gulf Breeze will be able to start shooting in his yard again. 
However, any and all stray bullets, can get you in deep sh*t, especially if you have an a$$hole neighbor reporting false incidents....

PAT KELLY / News Herald Writer

PANAMA CITY BEACH — City officials are moving to rub out local firearm regulations or face stiff state fines.
A state law becomes effective Oct. 1 that would make city and county employees in Florida personally liable for fines of up to $5,000 for adopting or enforcing a local gun ordinance.
The city has numerous gun regulations on its books, including the prohibition of discharging a firearm within the city limits. The City Council on Thursday will review a new ordinance that removes all references to local jurisdiction.
“As of Oct. 1, all firearms will fall under state control,” Police Chief Robert Harding said Tuesday.



Read more: http://www.newsherald.com/articles/panama-95574-beach-city.html#ixzz1TuEobvuV


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the info. I read that article and I'll search for the other stuff...shouldn't be to hard to find now that I know what I'm looking for.


----------

